# Boys, what body type do you prefer?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I like A, B and C
B would be ideal


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll take Miranda Kerr, please.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

All of the above, though it doesn't honestly matter. For various reasons.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

How come in the other thread the faces are hidden?


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> How come in the other thread the faces are hidden?


That is how i found it..


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

C


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

B


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

All of them are attractive, but i'd say C. Theres is something super sexy about the perfect amount of thickness


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

mannnnnnnnn hate to be shallow Hal, but i like short, petite girls so A.........id do them all though just for the record


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Somewhere between B and C


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

A, B, and possibly C. Currently dating an A.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

B and C


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

B


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm an hour glass C - so keep those votes coming opcorn


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

A - Yes
B, C, - depending on ethnicity.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

C


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Needs more choices, and a side view.

I pick B though.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A thru C


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

A , the only problem with the rest is breasts are somewhat small for the body types. IF the D girl had like double D's or E's or even bigger i would choose that as well.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

A!


----------



## FamiliarFlames (Aug 27, 2011)

B


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

B or C


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

B, twice.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

B


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

A needs to eat something.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

B or C.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

A, B, and C

I work far too hard staying in shape to not be bothered by D.


----------



## AlphaZombie (Apr 17, 2012)

*all of them*

But I guess B and C.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

A, B, and especially C.

Curves are nice, but loose flab and cellulite don't really do anything for me.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> mannnnnnnnn hate to be shallow Hal, but i like short, petite girls so A.........id do them all though just for the record


Well, then you don't like A that much...Miranda Kerr is not exactly short


----------



## Aaron0 (Feb 7, 2012)

A,B or C

B Preferred


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

A and B are alright. The most attractive one though is A.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

A or B


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

A through C


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Really have no problem with either but I'll choose A.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I prefer A but usually end up with D.

"I don't like small cars or real big women but somehow i always find myself in em.." -kid rock


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


Please tell me that you are joking?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Ansgar said:


> Please tell me that you are joking?


No.


----------



## e36guy (Oct 5, 2010)

B, but I would have sex with all of them


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

B is just about perfect. My favorite body type has all the petite feminine features with some "softness". A is second. C and D are too big for me.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

They are all overweight except A!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

B and C


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


 Have fun being lonely for the rest of your life, and masturbating while you stare into the mirror


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


A is really underweight for her height. You can still be healthy at that weight if you're eating healthfully and exercise or just have a fast metabolism, but most people who have that body have gotten there in unhealthy ways. You might consider it attractive, but it's definitely not normal because it's way under the norm.
Also lots of fit guys are attracted to B, C and D. Not everyone has your taste. And just because a guy is fit that doesn't mean he gets his first pick in women, he could have views like yours which would mean he's unlikely to.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

A definitely. It's a matter of taste.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I'll take Miranda Kerr, please.


:teeth Probably should have hid the faces, TC. Ah well.

Err... I have no preference between A through C. They're all purdy. :heart I cannot honestly say I would _prefer _D, but I wouldn't push a person of that type away because of it. Just my standards talking despite being a fatty myself. Working on that so I'm not such a hypocrite. :b



MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.





Ansgar said:


> Please tell me that you are joking?





MobiusX said:


> No.


I don't even...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Preferly B and C , but I wouldnt mind A or D.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

A through C. I wouldn't mind D if she had bigger boobs.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

There is something attractive about every type. Can't pick just 1.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The problem is there are several different body types (shapes) that can be associated with a particular fat level. Those pictures only show one body type for each fat level.

But if we're just talking about fat level, I like B the best.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Wonder what would happen if this thread was directed at men regarding female body types, instead. Oh, right.
> 
> If this forum really advocates sensitivity in terms of body ideals and dysmorphic disorders then please do make it gender neutral.


If this came off as a suggestion for the creation of this thread then it was purely facetious.

The premise of the thread isn't particularly inconsiderate, but with the inevitability that the majority of men will choose the visibly underweight model as the ideal... well you can see where this is going.

Not to mention comments like this.



MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


Please think before creating such mindless threads.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> A needs to eat something.


Maybe she has eaten, but like me she wouldn't gain any goddamn weight no matter what she eats.





MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal. What would really, really suck is for a guy who is in top shape and can only get one who is a B, C, or D. He might as well not even look for any if that is the case. He should just admire his body and be glad of his body.


:troll


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

meeps said:


> :troll


If hes a troll then he is a damn good one. He has over 2k posts, but almost everyone i see makes me facepalm


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

kiirby said:


> If this came off as a suggestion for the creation of this thread then it was purely facetious.


Looks like your comment backfired


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Please think before creating such mindless threads.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A=hot
B=cute
C=thick and hot
D=a bit too much


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hmm I'm somewhere between A and B, but I'd prefer to be more of a B I think.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

They're all overweight.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Xtraneous said:


> They're all overweight.


----------



## truestory (Feb 12, 2012)

B or C
I love curves


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I vote for C.


----------



## valentinenight (Apr 30, 2012)

D!!!! Matter of fact ill take double D's!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah! I dont fit into any of these! Lol.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

Uranium said:


> A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.


I'm part of the 10% then. I'd rather go for something between A and B (more towards the B side though).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Fruitcake said:


> A is really underweight for her height. You can still be healthy at that weight if you're eating healthfully and exercise or just have a fast metabolism, but most people who have that body have gotten there in unhealthy ways. You might consider it attractive, but it's definitely not normal because it's way under the norm.
> Also lots of fit guys are attracted to B, C and D. Not everyone has your taste. And just because a guy is fit that doesn't mean he gets his first pick in women, he could have views like yours which would mean he's unlikely to.


the norm for Americans, it's different in other countries like Asian countries.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Uranium said:


> A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.


C all the way bro... curves or gtfo! A is way to skinny


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Uranium said:


> A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.


personally, A looks close to anorexic in places. And really isn't appealing. And I'm afraid your comment has probably made a bunch of people on here even more self conscious than normal when really it isn't true.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Uranium said:


> A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.


A is too skinny for me. She should hit up the nearest McDonalds, lol.


----------



## truestory (Feb 12, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> C all the way bro... curves or gtfo! A is way to skinny


What he said


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

A is really skinny. For me, somewhere between A and B but closer to A.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

A b c.


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

I like C


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I find it funny that everyone is saying anything but A to avoid "omg ur so shallow" comments but yet they can all say that the girl is too skinny. She's not anorexic, she's thin, as are millions of other girls. And there's nothing wrong with her being thin or liking thin girls.

I like an in between A and B. I'd say A but she needs more thigh-age.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

B or C


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

B or C


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bondy said:


> I'm part of the 10% then. I'd rather go for something between A and B (more towards the B side though).


 C looks like she would feel so nice to snuggle up with at night. An plus she has big boobies. :b


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

All of those freaky *****es, I ain't hating.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Uranium said:


> A and 90% of the people who say otherwise are lying.





AfarOff said:


> I find it funny that everyone is saying anything but A to avoid "omg ur so shallow" comments but yet they can all say that the girl is too skinny. She's not anorexic, she's thin, as are millions of other girls. And there's nothing wrong with her being thin or liking thin girls.
> 
> I like an in between A and B. I'd say A but she needs more thigh-age.


We all have our preferences, why can't we all be honest, the female counterpart of this thread has the vast majority of women really like C and D from what I see. Very rarely do we see a extreme case where a woman wants E or F. Maybe people just want someone they feel they can obtain or feel comfortable with? I don't really care the size a woman comes in. (Though to be honest I'm starting to care less and less about women in truth) The idea that people can choose who they feel they PREFER. Besides it's a man's nature to look for a woman who has hips to give birth to children, Woman A simply looks like she would have a hard time giving birth, thus undesirable.

What I do see is the lack of "Big boned" men in the woman thread. Though I honestly doubt it would be much of a favorite, and these images are not created by the Original Poster so he had no control in what body sizes people were given. But I hardly believe women would choose a larger man over a man with muscles. Granted the males here also seem to stay away from D, she appears too fat for their liking.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> We all have our preferences, why can't we all be honest, the female counterpart of this thread has the vast majority of women really like C and D from what I see. Very rarely do we see a extreme case where a woman wants E or F. Maybe people just want someone they feel they can obtain or feel comfortable with? I don't really care the size a woman comes in. (Though to be honest I'm starting to care less and less about women in truth) The idea that people can choose who they feel they PREFER. Besides it's a man's nature to look for a woman who has hips to give birth to children, Woman A simply looks like she would have a hard time giving birth, thus undesirable.


 I starting to care more about weather she is a nice sweet person. Who likes me for me, not my body type.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Probably going to regret this later...

This is my love:









<3 :love2 :dead


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

AfarOff said:


> I find it funny that everyone is saying anything but A to avoid "omg ur so shallow" comments but yet they can all say that the girl is too skinny. She's not anorexic, she's thin, as are millions of other girls. And there's nothing wrong with her being thin or liking thin girls.
> 
> I like an in between A and B. I'd say A but she needs more thigh-age.


Everyone is saying anything but A? Plenty of people have said A.
The majority of women who are that thin aren't that way naturally, they're that way because of unhealthy habits. It could be that she's that way naturally, but she could also be unhealthy. There is something wrong with being thin if it's unhealthy, just like there's something wrong with being overweight if it's unhealthy. It can still be attractive obviously and neither of us can know whether it's healthy or not.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

AfarOff said:


> <3 :love2 :dead


Mine too.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Any of those women. As long as she's loving, compassionate, smart, funny, and enjoys the outdoors.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Everyone is saying anything but A? Plenty of people have said A.
> The majority of women who are that thin aren't that way naturally, they're that way because of unhealthy habits. It could be that she's that way naturally, but she could also be unhealthy. There is something wrong with being thin if it's unhealthy, just like there's something wrong with being overweight if it's unhealthy. It can still be attractive obviously and neither of us can know whether it's healthy or not.


First of all: every heard of exaggerating?! It's my thing! I didn't mean "everyone" literally.

Anyway, I agree on everything else. I'm just saying; I know(/of) plenty of thin ladies who are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Any will do


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ckg2011 said:


> C looks like she would feel so nice to snuggle up with at night. An plus she has big boobies. :b


Dude, get out of my brain ! :teeth


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Any of those women. As long as she's loving, compassionate, smart, funny, and enjoys the outdoors.


Very good answer Jc. 
And to all the women who don't fit into a,b,c or d, I'm right with you. I'm somewhere in between a and b.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

A, B, C, in such order.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

b, c, d


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

So how come not a lot of people say A but that's all we see in the cutest girl thread?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I hate this thread


----------



## aidan (Feb 6, 2011)

C is perfect.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> So how come not a lot of people say A but that's all we see in the cutest girl thread?


Well have you ever considered maybe not everyone participates in the cutest girl thread?


meeps said:


> I hate this thread


Why?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> So how come not a lot of people say A but that's all we see in the cutest girl thread?


It's not


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

All of the above please...


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I love B, C & D but mostly C. 
A is too skinny for me. I know I'm a girl but ah well. Get over it. >_>


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

b


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

meeps said:


> I hate this thread


I like this thread, it's great to hear other's opinions...get into the mind of a 
man for a minute opcorn
hehe


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Why?


because of the rude comments aimed at skinny girls (A)


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

^ you gals should make a mirror thread  i wanna see if im attractive


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

IWantToDie said:


> ^ you gals should make a mirror thread  i wanna see if im attractive


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/girls-what-body-type-do-you-prefer-180977/


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

All are good! 
A, B and C are what i would "prefer", though D is good too! but probably too curvy for me, since i'm kinda smallish.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meeps said:


> because of the rude comments aimed at skinny girls (A)


And I read comments on the other thread talking about how women dislike men with manboobs. But I hold my tongue and don't start hating the thread simply because women prefer more well built men. As someone who is obese I do not start throwing a big tantrum because people fail to see me as attractive, as much as it hurts.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

:rollIt was gunna happen eventually


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

meeps said:


> because of the rude comments aimed at skinny girls (A)


There's nothing wrong with skinny girls, there is something wrong with lasses who feel they need to be ridiculously thin to be attractive however...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> And I read comments on the other thread talking about how women dislike men with manboobs. But I hold my tongue and don't start hating the thread simply because women prefer more well built men. As someone who is obese I do not start throwing a big tantrum because people fail to see me as attractive, as much as it hurts.


I'm not throwing a _tantrum_ over here, I just said I dislike the thread because of the rude comments.:roll


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

A or B...but prefer A.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

meeps said:


> I hate this thread


Me too.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

meeps said:


> I hate this thread


The only reason it was made was in the name of equality. There's a few "nasty" comments made towards certain body types in the mirror thread as well. I don't really agree with it entirely, but that's why it was made.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

A for sure, all other body types are nasty and repulsive.

hey, the more offensive comments in this thread the greater the chances of this thread getting locked...that's how it works right?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meeps said:


> I'm not throwing a _tantrum_ over here, I just said I dislike the thread because of the rude comments.:roll


Alright.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

There should be more of a gradient between A and B. I would choose A though.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

what comes before A


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Ah! I dont fit into any of these! Lol.


Same goes. It's probably a good thing though. The last thing I need is to be looking at SASers making nasty comments about someone with my body type. But I do find it sad to see all these other body types being bashed. Would it be that hard for people to state their preference without badmouthing women for being too thin/too fat/too small boobs/etc?

And yes, I recognize that the thread for the guys has the same problem. It's why I've never been a fan of either one. The thread itself wouldn't have to be so bad, but as usual, a few participants can't help but turn it into one big troll-fest.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Alright. (Has nothing to say that would otherwise make you understand)


I have no problem with people saying what they like, but it would be nice if people didn't feel the need to *bash/ridicule the body type that isn't included in their preferences*. It's mean and socially retarded to go around saying things like "curves or GTFO" or "A is anorexic and needs to go eat food hurrdurr".


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meeps said:


> I have no problem with people saying what they like, but it would be nice if people didn't feel the need to *bash/ridicule the body type that isn't included in their preferences*. It's mean and socially retarded to go around saying things like "curves or GTFO" or "A is anorexic and needs to go eat food hurrdurr".


I get it. I really don't care by now to honest.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nevermind0 said:


> A for sure, all other body types are nasty and repulsive.
> 
> hey, the more offensive comments in this thread the greater the chances of this thread getting locked...that's how it works right?


Precisely! Since apparently the moderators don't care to assess the blind promotion of unrealistic body ideals or needless triggering of dysmorphia then the only way to get it locked would be to start a conflict. Always gets their attention.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I know this will come off weird but I love em on the Chubby side, I don't care, I love em with stacked with big boobs, real not fake, big arms, Chubby but sexy, I would definitely be attracted to a woman with long tanned slender legs a nice firm butt, an attractive face and a nice slender body but I know a chubby person with a very attractive face, as far as physical body preferences I definitely like some junk all over the place.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Ironpain said:


> I know this will come off weird but I love em on the Chubby side, I don't care, I love em with stacked with big boobs, real not fake, big arms, Chubby but sexy, I would definitely be attracted to a woman with long tanned slender legs a nice firm butt, an attractive face and a nice slender body but I know a chubby person with a very attractive face, as far as physical body preferences I definitely like some junk all over the place.


Not at all weird man, it's beautiful. Nothing wrong with a chubby chick


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> I get it. I really don't care by now to honest.


so...do you have some personal issue with me or something?:|


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meeps said:


> so...do you have some personal issue with me or something?:|


No I just thought maybe it would be best to say that there would always be mean people and would always say rude things. I get it all the time, so the best advice would be to ignore it, it's not all bad.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> No I just thought maybe it would be best to say that there would always be mean people and would always say rude things. I get it all the time, so the best advice would be to ignore it, it's not all bad.


Well actually you equated vicious comments aimed at skinny girls to personal preferences, and then you invalidated her emotions and negated her discontent both by saying it was a tantrum and assuming it was solely because people failed to see her as attractive.

And now you're acting as if you were giving advice.

Lovely.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

mike285 said:


>


I heart Mika!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Well actually you equated vicious comments aimed at skinny girls to personal preferences, and then you invalidated her emotions and negated her discontent both by saying it was a tantrum and assuming it was solely because people failed to see her as attractive.
> 
> And now you're acting as if you were giving advice.
> 
> Lovely.


Well I guess I was always trying to say to not take it to heart, people are going to say rude things. I suppose tantrum was the wrong word to say at that time, I suppose saying "feeling angry" would have been the same thing but I guess maybe I was wrong and she was just feeling "dislike"? Maybe I came up with better words to use? Okay kiirby I'm a condescending prick. I admit it.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I appreciate what your intentions were, I just wanted you to recognise how it came off. And thankyou for the admission.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

None of the above


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i like C


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> The problem is there are several different body types (shapes) that can be associated with a particular fat level. Those pictures only show one body type for each fat level.


That's a good point. There is actually a picture with over 20 body types on it, don't know why i went with this one


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> That's a good point. There is actually a picture with over 20 body types on it, don't know why i went with this one


Why does everything have to be so difficult? My goodness.
I think it's best to narrow things down for generalization purposes.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Ironpain said:


> I know this will come off weird but I love em on the Chubby side, I don't care, I love em with stacked with big boobs, real not fake, big arms, Chubby but sexy, I would definitely be attracted to a woman with long tanned slender legs a nice firm butt, an attractive face and a nice slender body but I know a chubby person with a very attractive face, as far as physical body preferences I definitely like some junk all over the place.


More cushion for the pushin'. Lol I know it's weird to fetishize it but it's kinda sexy to me.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

A all the way. Hell, I'd take a bit skinnier and be just as happy, nor do I care much about "curves" or big knockers. I absolutely love girls in their 20s who still have a physique and even facial features that could pass for 17. Not sure where that falls on the creepy scale, but hey, at least I'm honest.

One comment regarding the image itself: it's almost not a fair contest, because the faces and even lingerie get progressively less attractive as you go to the right.


----------



## Legendary (May 11, 2012)

I am not that picky but I wouldn't want bones or a whale(to extreme underweight or extreme over weight).


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

B.
A is too skinny, and the others just arent for me.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

A's frame with b's bum and bewbies.


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

im a girl but 'if i werr a boy' a petite C and A.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

B.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> So how come not a lot of people say A but that's all we see in the cutest girl thread?


I think that thread is more about faces.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I think that thread is more about faces.


More than likely, it's partly that and partly **some** guys fudging their answers a bit toward the "noble" option (even if only subconsciously). Any time you ask a question like this in public, particularly on a forum full of sensitive people, you have to take this bias into account. If this were a scientific study conducted at a university, they certainty would.

Not saying a bunch of dudes are straight-up lying or anything, but let's be realistic: statistically, averaging over all the responses, there's likely a slight bias in favor of the more socially-acceptable or people-pleasing answers.

I know from experience there's a not-insignificant number of men out there who genuinely prefer C over A. If I had to guess, they're in a slight minority, though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm closest to B but none of the above. Think B but with larger shoulders and bust.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn, those are all sexy. I'm a chick though so my vote don't count.


----------



## bsistcool (Apr 14, 2012)

b and c look the same i like them both

but i dont mind a and d.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm straight, but If I were a dude, I would say b or c.
B or c do look a lot softer, would probably feel better to hug and cuddle with.
I imagine A to feel bony and cold. UgH!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

B


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

A or (second choice) B. I'm thin and would want a girl with a matching build.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

the type that hugs me and sleeps with me and just generally hangs around me.

they're all too sexy for me! but i vote for C.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

C wins Hands down. >>>>


A & B have mehhh bodies. 
D is a little on the heavy side.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> So how come not a lot of people say A but that's all we see in the cutest girl thread?


I was honestly thinking the same thing too. Most guys say that they prefer women with a healthy weight. But all the women being idealized/sexualized in movies, magazines, and fashion are underweight. When a celebrity creeps into a healthy weight range, she's immediately criticized for being too fat. Is the thin body ideal more glorified by women than men and that's why it continues to exist? Or are the men here stretching the truth (or not voting if they prefer A) so they don't sound like scum? If men actually prefer the average body weight, how come that isn't being idealized by the media? I've gained a lot of weight in the past 4 years and currently look most like the B body type. Even though most guys here are saying that B is most attractive, I still feel like I need to lose 10lb. I'm receiving mixed messages and its very frustrating as a woman.

Serious question: I'm much too embarrassed to watch porn. Which body type does the average porn star resemble? Since porn is geared towards men, their body type should look like what's most attractive to men without taking women's perspective of beauty into account.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

successful said:


> C wins. >>>>


^^


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> B I consider fat, the others are obese, except for A which is just normal.


Not sure if serious........

A is skinny
B is Average
C is nice
D is Fat


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Serious question: I'm much too embarrassed to watch porn. Which body type does the average porn star resemble? Since porn is geared towards men, their body type should look like what's most attractive to men without taking women's perspective of beauty into account.


Most are slim but much thicker than fashion models/actresses.

On another note, I think they really need to choose more attractive men for porn. Lots of them have rather unattractive faces. Instant turn-off. :no A big penis is not enough. And they focus the camera on the woman waaaay to much.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

why does this have more posts than the other thread for girls/women?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> Serious question: I'm much too embarrassed to watch porn. Which body type does the average porn star resemble? Since porn is geared towards men, their body type should look like what's most attractive to men without taking women's perspective of beauty into account.


I'd say A and B are about equally-represented, and there's not a huge shortage of C, either.

I'm a guy who's very much into really thin girls (even someone more "boyish" than A is fine by me), but even for me, the "dropoff" in attractiveness doesn't start until some point between B and C. If you're close to B, I'd guess less than 20% of men will find your weight/frame to detract from your hotness.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Lock ***

*There have been some disgusting remarks made in here. These are people you are talking about!*


----------

